# [solved] Gentoo on NVMe SSD-could not find root block device

## Prof. Frink

Hey, 

I am trying to install gentoo on a NVMe SSD. This is my partition layout: 

```
# lsblk

NAME        MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT

loop0         7:0    0 235.7M  1 loop 

sda           8:0    1     2G  0 disk 

├─sda1        8:1    1   257M  0 part 

└─sda2        8:2    1   6.3M  0 part 

nvme0n1     259:0    0 223.6G  0 disk 

├─nvme0n1p1 259:1    0     2M  0 part 

├─nvme0n1p2 259:2    0   128M  0 part 

└─nvme0n1p3 259:3    0 223.5G  0 part /

# blkid

/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"

/dev/nvme0n1p1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="542E-2A23" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="grub" PARTUUID="200f508f-240d-4c5a-9faa-3c4e4e05030a"

/dev/nvme0n1p2: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="B0CE-89CB" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="boot" PARTUUID="3d51ac2b-31a2-48d5-90a4-4d87095ca290"

/dev/nvme0n1p3: UUID="fa9c3069-e270-4080-9b00-02df6f6fb53d" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="rootfs" PARTUUID="e7d35f4f-be91-4111-b64c-1882a58bc9be"

/dev/sda1: UUID="2019-02-01-02-13-48-55" LABEL="Gentoo amd64 20190131T214503Z" TYPE="iso9660" PTUUID="7b3efc66" PTTYPE="dos" PARTUUID="7b3efc66-01"

/dev/sda2: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL_FATBOOT="GENTOOLIVE" LABEL="GENTOOLIVE" UUID="B5C5-EE60" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="7b3efc66-02"

/dev/nvme0n1: PTUUID="079a6690-f523-4fb3-b6c8-8bfb384c5453" PTTYPE="gpt"

```

And this is my fstab

```

UUID=B0CE-89CB   /boot   vfat   defaults   0   2

UUID=fa9c3069-e270-4080-9b00-02df6f6fb53d /   ext4   noatime,discard   0   1

tmpfs   /tmp   tmpfs   defaults   0   0

```

Of course I enabled 

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> NVM Express block device
```

in my kernel .config. But when I try to boot, I get an error 

```

Could not find the root block device in UUID=fa9c3069-e270-4080-9b00-02df6f6fb53d 

```

and when I open a shell and do a lsblk, it does not show the NVMe-device. 

Has anybody an idea, what might be the problem?

Thanks and best regards, 

FrinkLast edited by Prof. Frink on Sat Feb 02, 2019 6:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

It appears that the booted kernel does not support the nvme device.

Are you positive that the kernel that is being booted is the kernel that includes nvme support? Attempt to boot, enter the shell, run  

```
 read v </proc/version; echo $v
```

 compare version and date-time to those expected.

----------

## Prof. Frink

Thank you. I just activated all the others NVMe-options in the kernel and now it boots. 

Best Regards, 

Frink

----------

